# CAN Bus Stecker M12?



## bernd67 (4 Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich suche einen CAN Bus Stecker mit M12 Gewinde der auch einen Abschlußwiderstand zum ein ausschalten hat.Wie man es vom Profibus kennt.
Gibt es sowas überhaupt?

Noch ne Frage.
Ist der Abschlußwiderstand (120 Ohm) zwingend notwendig?
M12 Stecker mit Kabel oder zum selber konfektionieren gibts ja genug.

mfg Bernd


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Februar 2008)

> Ist der Abschlußwiderstand (120 Ohm) zwingend notwendig?


 
So wie alle Abschlußwiderstände: ja. Es kann wie immer ohne funktionieren, hängt von vielen Faktoren wie z.B. Leitungslänge, Anzahl Busteilnehmer... ab, Sicher funktioniert es aber nur mit ordentlichem Abschluß.

Ich weiß nicht welchen Sinn ein Schalter in einem M12 Stecker haben soll, es gibt wunderbare fertige Abschlußstecker, Leitung abstecken und Abschlußstecker drauf, fertig.


----------



## Supervisor (6 Februar 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß nicht welchen Sinn ein Schalter in einem M12 Stecker haben soll, es gibt wunderbare fertige Abschlußstecker, Leitung abstecken und Abschlußstecker drauf, fertig.


 
Ich kann Oberchefe nur zustimmen. Man bräuchte den Abschlusswiderstand nicht unbedingt bei kleinen Baudraten. Es funktioniert in den meisten Fällen auch ohne. Aber um Leitungsreflexionen zu vermindern und eine sichere Übertragung zu gewährleisten ist der Abschlusswiderstand auf alle Fälle notwendig.  

CAN-Anschlussstecker in M12 mit integrierten schaltbaren Abschlusswiderstand habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen. Wenn aber jemand sowas kennt und vielleicht auch für PROFIBUS (B-Codierung), dann möge er mal eine Info hier im Forum hinterlassen. :-D

Grüße!


----------

